# Lysaghts Institute, Newport 05/09



## Urban-Warrior (May 24, 2009)

Opened in the 1920s, the Institute was once a social hub for the steelworkers and their families who had themselves subsidised the club with their wages.. since its closure by the council with a CPO it has fallen into disrepair and has suffered several arson attempts and repeated chav abuse

George Wimpey Homes acquired the site in 2007 and secured planning permission for between 350 and 450 flats and houses on the 20-acre site, as well as redeveloping the Institute as a restaurant or housing... today with the economic slowdown work at the site continues yet the institute remains untouced

Heres a selection of my pictures with more on my site here


Pano of the Exterior..












Skittles anyone?
































HDR's..











Thanks for looking


----------



## Foxylady (May 24, 2009)

Ooh, this is the first time I've seen this since the South Wales meet did it over a year ago. Really nice to see it again...it was an interesting explore and some of my fave pics came out of this one. 
Good pics, UrbW. Cheers for posting.


----------



## sheep2405 (May 24, 2009)

Glad my info helped dude, let me know if you need any more info.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (May 24, 2009)

sheep2405 said:


> Glad my info helped dude, let me know if you need any more info.



Will do fella thanks for your help... was good to get out with you again


----------



## VforVendetta (May 24, 2009)

Nice pictures...


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 4, 2009)

i used to walk past this everyday when i lived in newport such a shame to see it in that state


----------



## sheep2405 (Jul 4, 2009)

Went on a visit last week, itd really nice now, but unfortunately most of the character has been stripped and the new flats are now finished, I hope the sand blast the outside to bring the stone up really nice.


----------

